# Raty my eye area



## Deusmaximus (Apr 4, 2019)

How bad is my eye area? Do i need surgery? Today i colored my brows, because the were almost invisible.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

Fillers now boyo


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 4, 2019)

Main flaw: Negative canthal tilt

Other flaws:
Mediocre eyebrows
Upper Eyelid expose
Too close-set


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Main flaw: Negative canthal tilt
> 
> Other flaws:
> Mediocre eyebrows
> ...



His main flaw would be his high set browridge and eye brows


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 4, 2019)

You almost have my eye area boyo

Its over...

SunglassesMaxx


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 4, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> How bad is my eye area?


it's bad bro


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 4, 2019)

How can i improve with fillers? What should i tell the surgeon? Need to go for filler injections asap


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 4, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Here some more



getting better...


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> His main flaw would be his high set browridge and eye brows


NCT cope.

Its over if you don't have neutral or positive tilt.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> NCT cope.
> 
> Its over if you don't have neutral or positive tilt.



Cope and my eyes a neutral.

Don’t fall for this NCT meme, give him hooded eyes and he looks a lot better, give him a neutral tilt it still looks like shit


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Cope and my eyes a neutral.
> 
> Don’t fall for this NCT meme, give him hooded eyes and he looks a lot better, give him a neutral tilt it still looks like shit


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Cope and my eyes a neutral.
> 
> Don’t fall for this NCT meme, give him hooded eyes and he looks a lot better, give him a neutral tilt it still looks like shit


You can't have hooded eyes with negative canthal tilt dumbass. The whole point of canthal tilt is that the orbital ribs are pointed down away from the browridge...


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> You can't have hooded eyes with negative canthal tilt dumbass. The whole point of canthal tilt is that the orbital ribs are pointed down away from the browridge...



Yes you can retard it’s to do with fat pads and a low set browridge, the rims don’t effect that

Lmao this guy in the Youtube video is watching has NCT hooded eyes JFL @ your iq


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Yes you can retard it’s to do with fat pads and a low set browridge, the rims don’t effect that
> 
> Lmao this guy in the Youtube video is watching has NCT hooded eyes JFL @ your iq


Well you're still absolutely fucking retarded if you think NCT isnt the worst trait someone can have


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> You can't have hooded eyes with negative canthal tilt dumbass. The whole point of canthal tilt is that the orbital ribs are pointed down away from the browridge...









Lifeisgood72 said:


> Well you're still absolutely fucking retarded if you think NCT isnt the worst trait someone can have


where did my chin and jaw go? well, at least I have my positive canthal tilt bruh


----------



## Coping (Apr 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Well you're still absolutely fucking retarded if you think NCT isnt the worst trait someone can have


It’s not unless severe stop the cope other areas in eye area are much more important slight nct doesn’t affect shit


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 4, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> where did my chin and jaw go? well, at least I have my positive canthal tilt bruh


Still better than negative tilt.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Well you're still absolutely fucking retarded if you think NCT isnt the worst trait someone can have



Severe low iq


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Severe low iq


Yeah just dont proove me wrong or anything and keep coping


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> You can't have hooded eyes with negative canthal tilt dumbass.


wtf lmao


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Yeah just dont proove me wrong or anything and keep coping



Your the one making a retarded statement with no proof


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 4, 2019)

Coping said:


> It’s not unless severe stop the cope other areas in eye area are much more important slight nct doesn’t affect shit



honestly I dont think there's any one feature that drags down someone's appearance more than NCT - unless the eyes are perfectly hooded and mostly cover it up. You can't be above normie tier with NCT, and you definitely can't be striking or model tier with it. Perfectly neutral or slightly positive is the way to go everytime.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 4, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> what


Retard


dogtown said:


> Your the one making a retarded statement with no proof


Retard


Extra Chromosome said:


> wtf lmao


Retard


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Retard
> 
> Retard
> 
> Retard


omg so credible. I am literally shaking right now


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

@Lifeisgood72 if your so high iq go cure your scoliosis


----------



## Coping (Apr 4, 2019)

So much fucking cope here holy shit once again slight NCT BARELY affects ur eye area, when it’s severe yea it fucks it up, learn the diff between the two faggots


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> View attachment 37055
> 
> View attachment 37056
> 
> ...



No his eye area looks retarded, I agree with what your saying but bad example


----------



## dodt (Apr 4, 2019)

Nobody failo mogs my eyes on this forum tbh. 
Bulgy eyes, nct, shitty color, some scleral show, bad undereye support, mediocre hooding.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> wtf. How does it look retarded jfl. His other features are all bad, recessed chin etc. yet he managed to get over 30 matches in a western country just because of his extremely good eye area. Posted him on lookism, truerateme etc and everybody pointed out his extremely good eye area and agreed with me that his looks are carried by his eyebrows



Would look better with straight eye brows and less aggressive tilt.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> I am sorry but the reason why I don't like your signature guy is because his eyebrows are extremely beta. . Haloed by extremely wide jaw. When I was younger I thought that brad pitt was the ideal male but after learning about psl stuff, I just realized that he isn't even that gl.
> 
> View attachment 37061



And yet women love him ?

JFL PSL is bs, my sports teacher would be considered a normie here but yet girls at my school crave him.


----------



## dodt (Apr 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> No his eye area looks retarded, I agree with what your saying but bad example


JFL, he has tyson ballou tier eyebrows which is close to ideal. And his eye are is GL tier.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 4, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> reminder that girls also like this guy because of his muuuh looks
> 
> View attachment 37064
> 
> ...



Brad Pitt is good looking though...

Gosling is not wouldn’t even rate him 5 psl tbh ngl 


dodt said:


> JFL, he has tyson ballou tier eyebrows which is close to ideal. And his eye are is GL tier.



I disagree but whatever


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 4, 2019)

tfw the only few examples of a potentially attractive NCT you can find get called retarded and "no wait, that wasn't a good example trust me!!"

Its over for you nct copers.

-neutral-postive canthal tilter, out


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 4, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> View attachment 37055
> 
> View attachment 37056
> 
> ...



You really picked a bad example. That guy's entire eye area is completely halo'd by the color. Turn those eyes into dark brown and that eye area looks like shit. Not to mention one outlier doesn't disprove the rule. NCT is a horrible trait. People can still look alright despite it - but it doesn't look good. It's basically fact by this point.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 4, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> yea now you wanna tell me that he got 30+ matches just because of his eye color ? Yea boyo. If you think so, you're bluepilled.
> 
> nct
> is
> ...



Did you read what what I wrote? He got 30+ matches because his mongoloid eye area is saved by the great color his eyes have. PCT is fucking dank, and NCT is a universally undesirable trait. "accept it.".


Coping said:


> So much fucking cope here holy shit once again slight NCT BARELY affects ur eye area, when it’s severe yea it fucks it up, learn the diff between the two faggots
> View attachment 37057
> View attachment 37058



If it's minor, of course it doesn't matter, just like any other 'minor' flaw.

Why is it that when everyone tries to play off NCT like its not inherently unattractive, the only good examples of NCT are ones where they have literally pristine light colored eyes that halo their entire eye area??

You can certainly be a chad despite some flaws, but keep in mind that a handful of exceptions does not disprove the rule that NCT is never preferable to neutral and PCT (not to mention all the examples of "good" NCT would all look better with PCT and/or neutral tilt LOL).


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 5, 2019)

BurakOzcivitFanboy said:


> reminder that girls also like this guy because of his muuuh looks
> 
> View attachment 37064
> 
> ...


Ryan is 6.5psl keep crying for him


----------

